# how and where to market my blank tie dye shirts



## sportswearhouse (Jun 16, 2009)

i have been fortunate enough to find a great source for blank tie dye shirts but since i buy and get them assorted sizes and styles i find they are not for everyone. i have been lucky to sell many to the few sources i know of [ screenprinters in resort areas and softball tournament vendors] who are able to use great shirts at rock bottom price. my dilema is while im happy to sell 500-600 a month and make 50 cents apeice i feel i could be selling thousands each month. where do a find lists or references to other companies that would use these shirts given the way they are bought and sold. as an example i have several niagara falls vendors who are eating these up as they can retail them printed for 10 dollars and make 250 percent profit. problem is i dont have the ins with folks in atlantic city, vegas, myrtle beach etc like i do in my own back yard. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

How about setting up a booth at one of the ISS or SGIA shows?

Also send me an email with some pics: [email protected] I'd like to see them.


----------



## sportswearhouse (Jun 16, 2009)

any info on the shows would be appreciated. when i was more focused on retail in sports merchandise i attended many shows as a buyer but have yet to do as a vendor. it may take me a couple days but i will send you photos and info per your request. i thank you for your thoughts


----------



## TieDyeShirts (Jul 5, 2018)

Lots of members of t-shirtforums.com are also looking for blank tie dye t-shirts too. You can look around the web. Or, you can also contact them directly and offer the price you have in mind.


----------

